# Rescued Pigeon Making Gulping/puking sounds



## M4AX (Aug 6, 2019)

Rescued domesticated pigeon found on road have had him for about a week now, he hasn't been much active he can't fly, it seems like his wings are cut. We had to force feed him the first few days but he's eating by himself now.

But now he has started to make very weird noises gulping/puking and cooing noises at night and I'm starting to get concerned 

He has also been plucking his feathers and dandruffing a lot we are worried he might have parasites or fleas, we thought about supplementing him with 2 drops 15mg. of selamectin/stronghold but are unsure about side effects 

This is our first pigeon I have been researching as much as possible but there is still a lot of questions unanswered as there is very little if not any pigeon doctors in my country. As for location we live in Vestfold in Norway (CEST time)

Hope somebody can get back to us as soon as possible.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Any other symptoms? Drinking plenty of water, watery droppings, losing feathers on breast area, making rotating movements as if adjusting the crop? You can check with a flashlight deep down the throat for any yellowish growths. She might have canker which is quite common in pigeons. Easily treatable with metronidazole.


----------



## M4AX (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm not sure how much he's drinking but he's definetly peeing. There isn't any visible feather loss on the breast area. As for he's movement I haven't really analyzed how he walks. I will make sure to check his throat, If he does have a canker I can't get my hands on metronidazole until monday, do small cankers go away by themselves? If he doesn't seem to have a canker is it safe to use selamectin on him? And can he still have a canker even if it isn't visible when checking the throat and should we still treat him regardless? And is metronidazole safe to use on the pigeon?

He's most likely a fancy pigeon and that might also be why he's not flying that good.
And his poop now has a little green tint to it.


----------



## M4AX (Aug 6, 2019)

UPDATE: We tried to check his throat we couldn't really check deep down the throat, but from what we could see he looks fine. So my mom decided to give him selamectin (for birds) just in case he has fleas or parasites. But I'm still not 100% sure if he has a canker or not but if so we can't really do anything about it till monday.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Metronidazole is perfect safe to use on pigeons. Canker won't go away by itself and will eventually kill a bird. Is the droppings very liquid? In a healthy pigeon the droppings are brown and firm with a white dot on top. Canker does not always show up in the throatarea. If you think he is not eating enough, then you need to handfeed him. Keep an eye on him over the weekend and get the metronidazole on Monday. For an adult pigeon the treatment will be 50 mg once daily for 7-10 days. Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Sour crop can cause regurgitattion. His immunity is probably low and has a yeast infection. I would treat him for canker as it is common and sometimes you can not see it, then treat for sour crop. 

What are you feeding him and can you post a picture. 

If his wings have been cut then yes, he would t be able to fly well.


----------



## M4AX (Aug 6, 2019)

FOOD:









PIGEON:









POOP:









He has a hard time eating the big seeds and peas. I'm not completely sure what is best to feed a pigeon that is sick, if there is anything I should give him instead I would like to know.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Awe, he’s cute.
I would take out the sunflowers with shells, they do eat them, but the shells may not be getting digested well. If you can introduce a grit for birds he can consume that as needed. The grit works in the gizzard as their teeth, because birds don’t have teeth. 

I would add more dried peas , lentils, and pop corn instead of whole regular corn.. basically get a wild bird mix with only shelled sunflower.. add the rest. 

Get chick grit for baby chickens and offer that in a croc he can’t dump over. 

Calcium supplement for his water. 

His stool look ok to me. Make sure his drinking water is deep enough for him to suck water.. they suck water, not dip and tilt like other birds.. you can show him the water by dipping his beak in it.. even if it seems mean.. he will understand where it is . His white part of his poop looks low, so he may be dehydrated. 

If you can have a vet look him over that would be ideal, they can feel his crop to see if it is normal.


When he’s feeling better offer him a bath pan , I use a new cat litter box from the dollar store and fill with water and splash your hand in it.. pigeons do like to bath and it looks like he needs one.


----------



## M4AX (Aug 6, 2019)

I've tried giving him peas as I said he is having a hard time eating round big grains, he mostly just eats the sunflowers without shells. The corn is already dry it's just very yellow. We already have given him deepest water bowl in the house, but I'll make sure to buy a deeper water bowl and a bird mix and medication and I'll try to find a grit for baby chickens on monday.

Unfortunately there is not any pigeon vets that I know of in my country. But we are planning to call a bird vet on monday.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

M4AX said:


> I've tried giving him peas as I said he is having a hard time eating round big grains, he mostly just eats the sunflowers without shells. The corn is already dry it's just very yellow. We already have given him deepest water bowl in the house, but I'll make sure to buy a deeper water bowl and a bird mix and medication and I'll try to find a grit for baby chickens on monday.
> 
> Unfortunately there is not any pigeon vets that I know of in my country. But we are planning to call a bird vet on monday.


The un popped pop corn is smaller and rounder, they tend to eat it easier than whole field corn, but if a pigeon is hungry enough I suppose they will eat it fine.

If he is going for the sunflower hearts only then he is being picky.. don’t add more feed if he hasn’t almost finished what is given. Basically only a few seeds left in the dish before refilling. 

What country are you in?


----------



## M4AX (Aug 6, 2019)

We decided to check his crop with somebody who is more familiar with chickens and birds. She said he didn't have much of a crop so we decided to give him small calcium rocks.
We also gave him something to bathe in and he started bathing and drinking right away.
Any tips for fixing his crop?

I live in Norway.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He will benefit from apple cider vinegar and probiotics for pigeons in the drinking water. You can add 5 ml acv to 1 l drinking water. Offer this to him 3 or 4 times a week. It helps restore the good gut bacteria and keep them healthy. If he is sick, then the above won't cure him and he will need antibiotics. The above is only to keep them healthy in the long term.


----------



## M4AX (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks, although I'm still unsure if he's sick or if he just has a little problem with his crop, he didn't seem to have a fever either, I don't really like giving antibiotics just incase, so we are going to call a bird vet tomorrow.

I'll make sure to keep you guys updated. Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## M4AX (Aug 6, 2019)

First day of treatment is done! The vet decided to prescribe him with 32 mg once a day because of his weight, he’s skinny. Hoping he gets better. Again will keep you guys updated if something happens.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Awe, that’s fantastic.. he sure is pretty!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## M4AX (Aug 6, 2019)

He's been having some diarrhea specially right after medication. He has also been having some bubbles in his poop. Except that he seems fine. Should I be worried?


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

M4AX said:


> He's been having some diarrhea specially right after medication. He has also been having some bubbles in his poop. Except that he seems fine. Should I be worried?


Antibiotics kills good gut bacteria and causes diarrhea in birds like it does in humans. 

Give a PROBIOTIC for birds, opposite the time he gets his med.. you can use apple cider vinegar in his drink water, three tablespoons for a gallon.. eyeball it if you have a water dish depending on size if doing it every day. It’s easier to mix some up and keep it in the fridge. Acv works as a prebiotic, where the good gut bacteria thrive best.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Bubbly droppings can be a sign of a yeast infection. Just like humans get after antibiotic treatment. Yeast will show as tiny white spots in the back of the throat. It will be good to have Nystatin on hand, just for in case. You will be able to get this from a pharmacy. Thick yellowish fluid. Keep an eye on him. If the droppings don't improve with the ACV in the water, then you will need to give the Nystatin.


----------



## M4AX (Aug 6, 2019)

He's still making gulping/throwing up sounds, I haven't really noticed a lot of change, although he's been getting more comfortable and trying to fly around a bit more. He's a bit picky about food, he particularly likes millet straws which I'm thinking it might be because it's easier to grip and eat, he eats way more when eating millet straws than eating his grains. I'm also not sure how much he's drinking I did supplement his water with ACV.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

So he is getting treated for canker with metronidazole? We usually give 50 mg for an adult pigeon. Have you ever checked way back in his throat for yellowish growths? If there are growths and they are getting smaller, then you will know the meds are working. Usually one sees an improvement within 3 days, sometimes it takes longer.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

M4AX said:


> He's still making gulping/throwing up sounds, I haven't really noticed a lot of change, although he's been getting more comfortable and trying to fly around a bit more. He's a bit picky about food, he particularly likes millet straws which I'm thinking it might be because it's easier to grip and eat, he eats way more when eating millet straws than eating his grains. I'm also not sure how much he's drinking I did supplement his water with ACV.


Just wondering have you been around pigeons beforehand? 
It is possible he could be making sounds that are not related to sickness. 

Pigeons can make grunt noises and other seemingly strange sounds.


----------



## M4AX (Aug 6, 2019)

No this is my first pigeon, I know that pigeons make strange sounds like that but he sounds very intense and he looks like he's actually about to throw up while making the sound, I hope it's normal behaviour, something like sound clips to compare it to would be helpful. Now granted he was found on the road he might have some inner injuries that I don't know of. We checked his throat before giving him metronidazole it seemed fine but we proceeded to give him metronidazole in case canker just wasn't visible or if he had any other infections. He doesn't seem very sick just a little skinny and unactive but he's starting to get a little bit more curious.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a video of him making those sounds? Don't think he will have internal injuries, those are usually fatal. Continue with the metronidazole and finish the whole course, even if he seems better. For how long do you need the give the metro?


----------



## M4AX (Aug 6, 2019)

I don't think I am able to record him making those sounds unless I stay up all night with my fan off. I have already tried to record it but the sound didn't pick up because of the fan. The treatment will end on sunday only 7 days of treatment. He is so busy looking out of the window all the time that I have to pull down the curtain to get him to eat, I feel kinda bad, should I take him out with a leash sometime?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

No, keep him inside until he is healthy again.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

M4AX said:


> No this is my first pigeon, I know that pigeons make strange sounds like that but he sounds very intense and he looks like he's actually about to throw up while making the sound, I hope it's normal behaviour, something like sound clips to compare it to would be helpful. Now granted he was found on the road he might have some inner injuries that I don't know of. We checked his throat before giving him metronidazole it seemed fine but we proceeded to give him metronidazole in case canker just wasn't visible or if he had any other infections. He doesn't seem very sick just a little skinny and unactive but he's starting to get a little bit more curious.


So you have not been around pigeons before, but you still say you know pigeons make strange sounds.. so which is it?.. lol..

The pigeon could be making normal sounds for a pigeon and you may not be aware that it is normal.. for him. That is if your first statement is true.


----------



## M4AX (Aug 6, 2019)

Everybody knows that pigeons make strange sounds, that doesn't mean they know every kind of sound they can make. I'm only trying to find out if the bird is sick or not, and being rude is not going to get me anywhere. Sorry if you're just having a bad day.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can always google on youtube "pigeon vomiting" to see exactly what happens when they try to vomit. His body will bent forwards, shaking, with the mouth open and the wings away from the body. Not nice to see that happen.

Hopefully he is just cooing, with the chest inflated. How is he doing btw?


----------



## M4AX (Aug 6, 2019)

https://youtu.be/hjUe0D9IMlE?t=70 found a sound that was quite similar altough his sound is more pronounced. Does this mean he's a girl?

He's doing better, but I think he might be a bit depressed, and not very stimulated, he doesn't have anything to do. But he's flying better at least.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

M4AX said:


> Everybody knows that pigeons make strange sounds, that doesn't mean they know every kind of sound they can make. I'm only trying to find out if the bird is sick or not, and being rude is not going to get me anywhere. Sorry if you're just having a bad day.


The sounds are strange to people who have not been around pigeons, you said you had not been around pigeons . So I gathered the pigeon is most likely making normal pigeon sounds. But you wanted to not see that. So I had to ask again. 

The vet did not prescribe anything for a sour crop so I assumed this pigeon is making normal sounds that you are labeling strange and or puking as you think it is sick. 

I guessed you probably didn’t know. There was no intention of being rude as you want to see it.. just factual. 

It seems the pigeon is most likely fine.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Perfect normal sounds for a pigeon. You can put down a mirror for him and check his reaction. A male will often act aggressive towards a mirror image and a female won't. It might help him feeling less lonely.


----------



## M4AX (Aug 6, 2019)

Ok so it's been a while now and his droppings are now changing forms and colors by the day.










Might he perhaps be sick with something else? We think there might be a problem with the crop, we are getting it checked by someone more knowledgeable tomorrow. Still think he's a bit skinny, you can feel the chestbone pretty easily. I have been giving him small calcium rocks doesn't seem like it is working, any other ideas?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The dropping in the bottom right photo does not look too bad. How long did you treat him for canker and what was the dosage? Did you give him the Nystatin for yeast infection? The apple cider vinegar and probiotics in the drinking water should be an ongoing thing. Twice or 3 times a week to keep the good gut bacteria in place.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Is this bird still sick?


----------



## M4AX (Aug 6, 2019)

We have not given him nyastin yet, his poop was fine after the cure until now. My mom has been in charge of giving him apple cider vinegar, well it turns out she didn't give him apple cider vingegar last week, I think that might have been the cause of the problem. Altough he is sneezing quite a bit but so is everyone in my room. My room is quite dusty is that also problem for pigeons?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You might have underdosed him with the metro for canker. Give him some fresh air and the acv and see how he is responding. Keep on doing regular checkups in his throat, but keep in mind the canker does not always show up in the throat.


----------

